# Biogen-Pharma Gen-Tropin 30iu Pens



## massmansteve

Just wondering if anyone has used these










Come accross some at a steal, are they the real deal though? :thumb:


----------



## Anthony83

Came across these aswell mate,there just generic gh so ive been told.


----------



## massmansteve

No better then King or Jinatropin chiense stuff en?


----------



## Anthony83

Haven't used so can't comment,but they have got good reviews,they could be over dosed though to get a gud rep going,the only prob I'd have with them is there more expensive than most generics per iu, because there selling them as an aq,which I would dobht


----------



## massmansteve

Guess there is only one way to find out


----------



## chris3826

ive been using this stuff for about 5 weeks and im in agony. every joint in my body hurts, its worse in the morning


----------



## massmansteve

and CTS Chris or just stiffness and numb limbs in the morn


----------



## nathanbounce

im using this stuff at the mo too guys,im getting all the usual side afects after 2 weeks ov 2ius a day too.Anyone else got any input

on this stuff?


----------



## massmansteve

just on my 3rd day too soon to tell really. nice to have a product pre mixed makes like easier


----------



## roachy77

hi im thinking about starting and just wanted to know moreabout it:thumbup1:


----------



## massmansteve

got the side aaffects as numb hands and sorre extremities, so looks like its bang on for being good growth.


----------



## vigdor

This product seems very interesting if it can stay outside the fridge for prolonged period of time. Still no one having used it?


----------



## massmansteve

ANy one else used this prod


----------



## Irocz28

massmansteve said:


> ANy one else used this prod


I have , and it worked good for me , but not as good as

the simplexx I`m taking now ofcourse


----------



## massmansteve

Yea but simplex had a hefty price tag compared to this


----------



## zack amin

Why the fudge have all these guys got 1 post..trolololol


----------



## massmansteve

Lol have they FFs only mean one thing brother ! I cudnt see on taptalk see


----------



## Irocz28

bigjuice said:


> Why the fudge have all these guys got 1 post..trolololol


Because... , let me think so I get it

right. Yes, the answer is........... because is the first time we post here lollolol


----------



## Irocz28

massmansteve said:


> Yea but simplex had a hefty price tag compared to this


Yes, thats right, but the results are

also ``hefty`` compared to the same dosage of Gen-tropin Aqx :thumbup1:


----------



## massmansteve

Gonna run it for a few weeks help me with sleep and recovery during prep.

here few more pics of what i have used and had bad CTS even at 2iuso must be something inside it lol


----------



## KRIS_B

I really wanna get some of this stuff tbh it does look good


----------



## Goldigger

massmansteve said:


> Gonna run it for a few weeks help me with sleep and recovery during prep.
> 
> here few more pics of what i have used and had bad CTS even at 2iuso must be something inside it lol
> 
> View attachment 88869
> 
> 
> View attachment 88870


DRS?


----------



## massmansteve

Drs? U mean doctors ?


----------



## Goldigger

massmansteve said:


> Drs? U mean doctors ?


No sorry..

Labs


----------



## massmansteve

never heard mate but its Chinese

http://www.gen-tropin-aqx.com/


----------



## gingerteef

I'll be trying out these next month


----------



## 3752

careful not to post up source info guys.....

this is a decent GH but it is not pharma quality, i have used 3 boxes of it and although it is good i put it on par with decent Hyge it is not on par with the Genotropin i am using now.......but worth the money if you can get it at a good price with the added benefit of not needing to be kept in the fridge


----------



## massmansteve

Sorry Paul I didn't know that was source mate just thought it was the company website . My mistake. Simplex would be my choice but this serves it's purpose your right


----------



## Goldigger

Paul are you sure this doesn't need to be kept in the fridge?

I only ask as in the 2nd pic above it says in red on the vial keep refrigerated..


----------



## Goldigger

Anyone know where to check this on the biogen site?

" Gen-Tropin AQx® cartridges contain 10mg/30IU of r HGH. Each cartridge is marked with unique serial code, which can be verified with manufacturer."

Or is the rubbish?


----------



## Goldigger

Another board I read a user suggested that aq versions of gh are subject to damage/breakdown as gh chains/bonds are fragile.

What's peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## massmansteve

Depends how well it's looked after I reckon mine gives me numb norning hands and cts


----------



## TURBOTEST

massmansteve said:


> Depends how well it's looked after I reckon mine gives me numb norning hands and cts


you cannot ask for sources.


----------



## TURBOTEST

TURBOTEST said:


> you cannot ask for sources.


ah i see, theres no guys on the site who help out in that department?

kinda the main reason i signed up!

ps that back is serious!


----------



## Goldigger

I was thinking of getting these..but after seeing them on a common Chinese B2B site for a ridiculous low price .. I'm not sure now to be honest..


----------



## 3752

TURBOTEST said:


> ah i see, theres no guys on the site who help out in that department?
> 
> kinda the main reason i signed up!
> 
> ps that back is serious!


no there is no one that is allowed to set you up with a source as supplying GH or AAS is illegal and against board rules if this is the main reason you signed up for then you will be disappointed.


----------



## Goldigger

I've got one of these coming..will shoot 1ml as that's 10iu and get a gh serum test done..

Based on the result I might get some more..


----------



## massmansteve

Let us k iw gold dig the serum levels doesn't seem as potent as when I had some few yr back plus having to push the plunger down to get it out lol


----------



## Goldigger

massmansteve said:


> Let us k iw gold dig the serum levels doesn't seem as potent as when I had some few yr back plus having to push the plunger down to get it out lol


Is that dig or did?

I've seen mixed reviews for this gen-tropin so just got one 3ml/30iu vial so I can test it, instead of just buying a box and hoping for the best.

If these are shiit ill test .cn hyges next..


----------



## corporates

POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS: as reported from the manufacturer

Allergic reaction

Ongoing injection site discomfort

Pain in wrist

Curvature of the spine

Joint pain

Puffy hands and/or feet (caused by fluid retention)

Changes in vision, a bad headache, or nausea

Hip or knee pain

Limping


----------



## massmansteve

Goldigger said:


> Is that dig or did?
> 
> I've seen mixed reviews for this gen-tropin so just got one 3ml/30iu vial so I can test it, instead of just buying a box and hoping for the best.
> 
> If these are shiit ill test .cn hyges next..


Gold digger good shout it was dig- I phone and tap talk makes its own fk works up lol Hyges gave me worst cts


----------



## massmansteve

corporates said:


> POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS: as reported from the manufacturer
> 
> Allergic reaction
> 
> Ongoing injection site discomfort
> 
> Pain in wrist
> 
> Curvature of the spine
> 
> Joint pain
> 
> Puffy hands and/or feet (caused by fluid retention)
> 
> Changes in vision, a bad headache, or nausea
> 
> Hip or knee pain
> 
> Limping


 Sounds normal to me hehe


----------



## massmansteve

Pain in wrist I can confirm, typing is stiff today, so defo soemthing good in them


----------



## richyd

Golddigger

Have you tried this yet? did you get any cts off it?


----------



## Goldigger

Pinned 10iu this morning at 05:45 had blood taken at 08:58

By the time I got to work I felt odd and the arm I pinned was a bit numb..this developed into only what I can describe as flush face too..

I still feel odd now..not sure if this is normal with pinning this amount.

Should have the blood test results tomorrow hopefully.

I've not done a test to give my baseline, but if I can spare another £50 I might get one done ..following the exact time I went to bed and got up, plus times I ate and pinned to the blood drawn..


----------



## massmansteve

I bet those are listed as side effects have a look in the bnf handbook


----------



## Goldigger

Still not got the test results back so hoping tomorrow, if not ill be on the phone to them asking where the f#ck it is.

Can say this though..Friday around 1 o'clock I had to go and sit in the car for a bit and close my eyes..

If it wernt for my phone ringing I would have been in a deep sleep..

Had some real nasty pain in my arm where I pinned it to..probably more from having to inject a whole 1m of fluid to get 10iu..

I've felt wiped out all week end, apart from yesterday when I went out on my MTB cross country for an hour.. and blasted one of my 10 mile routes..found the uphills easier than normal..

But once back chilling all I want to do is sleep..


----------



## KRIS_B

I've been using this for the past week and I feel they're far better than the likes of cheap blue/green tops gh


----------



## Goldigger

Test result is in...have to he honest I'm surprised at this..

34.7ug/l


----------



## Guest

can someone please confirm if it has to refrigerated or not? thanks


----------



## Goldigger

BigAndy said:


> can someone please confirm if it has to refrigerated or not? thanks


All the info can be found on the manufactures pdf..

http://www.biogen-pharma.com/Portals/0/Gen-Tropin%20AQx%C2%AE%20cartridges%20information%20leaflet.pdf


----------



## KRIS_B

Goldigger said:


> Test result is in...have to he honest I'm surprised at this..
> 
> 34.7ug/l
> 
> View attachment 90172


You happy with that ??


----------



## Goldigger

KRIS_B said:


> You happy with that ??


Not being rude...do you think i shouldn't be?


----------



## KRIS_B

haha lol im just asking i am using these at the minuite and im more than happy just wanted to see what you thought!


----------



## Goldigger

KRIS_B said:


> haha lol im just asking i am using these at the minuite and im more than happy just wanted to see what you thought!


Looking at the other GH tests on the net, 34.7 is pretty high..I'm happy

But not happy that my source has none in stock!!!


----------



## massmansteve

Well done on gettin them tested bro fair play thanks did sharing that with us! Very good product then! I'll be running some more of that in the future.


----------



## gingerteef

Goldigger said:


> Looking at the other GH tests on the net, 34.7 is pretty high..I'm happy
> 
> But not happy that my source has none in stock!!!


Cheers for getting that done. Reps


----------



## gingerteef

Goldigger said:


> Looking at the other GH tests on the net, 34.7 is pretty high..I'm happy
> 
> But not happy that my source has none in stock!!!


Cheers for getting that done. Reps


----------



## Goldigger

No probs guys glad you found it useful..I just wanted to know that what I was intended to use contains gh 

And happy to share the info for others.


----------



## vigdor

What about we all send £5 to a happy guinea pig to pay for the 10iu and gh test, so we can test all the brands out there?


----------



## KRIS_B

what results come back for the likes of hyge and ansomone it would be good to get a comparison


----------



## RockyO

Just got a box of 5 of these, going to do 2iu after peps 100mcg ghrp2 100mcg mod-grf before bed, trying to avoid water retention so doing a low dosage, is this to low?? Any advice wud be appreciated


----------



## KRIS_B

I would say that's a low dose tbh mate but I'm only using 3iu's but with peps aswell which I feel is enough if you use 3iu's that means each bottle will last 10 days so 2 bottles will get you a months worth Wichita isn't to bad


----------



## RockyO

Maybe il try 3 iu then just wanted to avoid holding water as before I was on 4 and wrist swollen up and hands, do you find you hold any water of the 3 and peps mate ??


----------



## KRIS_B

No mate I haven't had any water retention at all funnily enough but as you know , everybody is different aren't they. I just hate jabbing 4 times per day my stomach is like a pin cushion!!


----------



## Goldigger

Firstly I apologise for the nature of this post..

But after pinning the ten iu last Friday, my amount of jizz has nearly doubled. My Mrs gagged last night and said why the f#ck is there so much..? 

Anybody else noticed this? I did find one study that said the amount increased with gh use..

Think I know why the porn stars produce so much and look ripped! not that ive ever watched porn, just heard about it 

on a side note managed to get some more gen-tropin.


----------



## zack amin

Goldigger said:


> Firstly I apologise for the nature of this post..
> 
> But after pinning the ten iu last Friday, my amount of jizz has nearly doubled. My Mrs gagged last night and said why the f#ck is there so much..?
> 
> Anybody else noticed this? I did find one study that said the amount increased with gh use..
> 
> Think I know why the porn stars produce so much and look ripped!


DONT JINX IT! lol just go get jiggy with the love juice


----------



## massmansteve

LOL u nutter. placebo i recon. I heard clomid does it. persoanlly hcg does for me, 1500iu of that and im pouring out bucketloads over miss' haha



Goldigger said:


> Firstly I apologise for the nature of this post..
> 
> But after pinning the ten iu last Friday, my amount of jizz has nearly doubled. My Mrs gagged last night and said why the f#ck is there so much..?
> 
> Anybody else noticed this? I did find one study that said the amount increased with gh use..
> 
> Think I know why the porn stars produce so much and look ripped! not that ive ever watched porn, just heard about it
> 
> on a side note managed to get some more gen-tropin.


----------



## RockyO

KRIS_B said:


> No mate I haven't had any water retention at all funnily enough but as you know , everybody is different aren't they. I just hate jabbing 4 times per day my stomach is like a pin cushion!!


I kno the feeling mate I started Doing my peps IM except for the one I have b4 my gh at bedtime, and I felt like my stomach was swelling a bit around injection area subq another reason y I started them IM


----------



## dusty

good read guys, ive considered hgh am now 37 so a good age to research it further, not liking the sound of the sides though, but i am serious about the hgh, the website has some good info to, nice to see you got it tested too, hats off to you. so is this a flashy ug lab website? or prescription only pharma grade?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Ive just ordered 2 of these pens myself, how much ml is the 30 iu in and how many iu on a slin pin will 2 iu be.


----------



## Goldigger

Each vial is 3ml 30iu so 1ml is 10iu

On a 1ml spin pin you want 2iu for 2iu..


----------



## RockyO

Im just about to pin up my 3iu before bed after doing my peps 20 min ago, gotta say tho have sleepless nights after taking this the last couple weeks waking up in sweats a few times never had that before :confused1:


----------



## Goldigger

I sent Bio-gen an email and got the Below response..I'm still waiting for a response to confirm what the sealed tray should look like.

It wouldn't be hard to put some gh in liquid and refill these to be honest..

Hi Joe,

Yes, the SN00013149552291 was produced at our facilities. However, it is only valid if you acquired it in a sealed tray. It is normal for high HGH concentrations to form dimers (crystals) at cool temperatures. These should disappear when cartridge is warmed by rolling it between hands.

Regards,

Weixin Jiang, ???

??????????????? ???410329 ???0731-3219688?3280338 ???0731-3280666 [email protected] ? ??www.biogen-pharma.com On 7/26/2012 9:17 PM, Joe Bloggs wrote:

Hi, Please can i confirm if my Gen-Tropin AQx is genuine?

Exp Date 2015/03/11

Man Date 2011/10/12

Batch No 0455917

SN00013149552291

There are particles floating around in the liquid, is this normal?

Kind Regards

Joe Bloggs


----------



## Goldigger

Deleted..

Double post..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Goldigger said:


> I sent Bio-gen an email and got the Below response..I'm still waiting for a response to confirm what the sealed tray should look like.
> 
> It wouldn't be hard to put some gh in liquid and refill these to be honest..
> 
> The question marks are meant to be Chinese characters..one thing that struck me with the below email was the English grammer seems to be to good to come from a Chinese company.
> 
> Yes, the SN00013149552291 was produced at our facilities. However, it is only valid if you acquired it in a sealed tray. It is normal for high HGH concentrations to form dimers (crystals) at cool temperatures. These should disappear when cartridge is warmed by rolling it between hands.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Weixin Jiang, ???
> 
> ??????????????? ???410329 ???0731-3219688?3280338 ???0731-3280666 [email protected] ? ??www.biogen-pharma.com On 7/26/2012 9:17 PM, Joe Bloggs wrote:
> 
> Hi, Please can i confirm if my Gen-Tropin AQx is genuine?
> 
> Exp Date 2015/03/11
> 
> Man Date 2011/10/12
> 
> Batch No 0455917
> 
> SN00013149552291
> 
> There are particles floating around in the liquid, is this normal?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Joe Bloggs


so did you keep yours out of the fridge then, I should be getting mine today, cant wait to see what they are like


----------



## Goldigger

Yeah mine are in the fridge..

Have you started yours yet?


----------



## KRIS_B

I've started mine 2 weeks ago I'm only on 3iu's per day but with peps aswell


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

I started mine today, swiched from soreno, ive got 2 pens so will last me 2 weeks, I also have peptides 4 x ed but just 2 iu hgh am and pm.

Ive not got mine in the fridge after reading what you said about the cristles forming in it, Its in a cool place however


----------



## KRIS_B

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I started mine today, swiched from soreno, ive got 2 pens so will last me 2 weeks, I also have peptides 4 x ed but just 2 iu hgh am and pm.
> 
> Ive not got mine in the fridge after reading what you said about the cristles forming in it, Its in a cool place however


Mines always been in the fridge mate and I've had no problems whatsoever mate how come your doing 4x peps per day? I thought 3x a day was the advised amount ?


----------



## J.Smith

Ghrp2 and mod-grf you can shoot every 3hours mate...but with shooting hgh in the am after your peps...it will take 6-8hours for the hgh to clear so doesnt make sense to shoot your peps again till the hgh is gone...so i dont think its possible if wanting the best from hgh to shoot 4times a day.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

I take ipam and modgrf129 and was advised by Dat on his site to take 1- 2 iu in the am and pm ones to piggy back the pulse, I wait 3 hous between jabs and 2 hours after food and at least half an hour before food.

So far its working a treat, Ive used lots of different brands of peptides and without doubt find Toms peptides of Dats site to be in a league of there own


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

J.Smith said:


> Ghrp2 and mod-grf you can shoot every 3hours mate...but with shooting hgh in the am after your peps...it will take 6-8hours for the hgh to clear so doesnt make sense to shoot your peps again till the hgh is gone...so i dont think its possible if wanting the best from hgh to shoot 4times a day.


The idea is to keep the pules going, the 1st shot of hgh will not effect the natural hgh pulse given by the peps through the day.


----------



## KRIS_B

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> The idea is to keep the pules going, the 1st shot of hgh will not effect the natural hgh pulse given by the peps through the day.


But surely it's not good to have a full day gh pulse every day?!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

KRIS_B said:


> But surely it's not good to have a full day gh pulse every day?!


You will still get the pulses of natural hgh every 3 hours from the peptides, the synthetic hgh not been secreted naturally will not effect the natural pulse.

However if you have to much of a dose of peptides in one go you will get what is called a bleed "This is not good" as this is your own natural hgh from the pituitary gland that your disturbing.

This is how women produce hgh.

Pscarb has a brilliant sticky on ere if you haven't seen it and Dat has extensive reaserch over on his site about it in detail.

On a side note mate how do you feel the aqx hgh is going after 2 weeks?


----------



## 3752

J.Smith said:


> Ghrp2 and mod-grf you can shoot every 3hours mate...but with shooting hgh in the am after your peps...it will take 6-8hours for the hgh to clear so doesnt make sense to shoot your peps again till the hgh is gone...so i dont think its possible if wanting the best from hgh to shoot 4times a day.


why does it not make sense to shoot peps until the HGH is gone? the body itself creates pulses throughout the day, creating a pulse is not the issue injecting large amounts of synthetic GH is as this causes a GH bleed scenario, you use small amounts of GH <4iu within 10-15min after the peptide so to piggy back the GH pulse you can do this every 3hrs studies have shown this, pop over to Dats site and read his writings on GH pulsation.



KRIS_B said:


> But surely it's not good to have a full day gh pulse every day?!


what is a full day gh pulse?


----------



## goonerton

Pscarb said:


> why does it not make sense to shoot peps until the HGH is gone? the body itself creates pulses throughout the day, creating a pulse is not the issue injecting large amounts of synthetic GH is as this causes a GH bleed scenario, you use small amounts of GH <4iu within 10-15min after the peptide so to piggy back the GH pulse you can do this every 3hrs studies have shown this, pop over to Dats site and read his writings on GH pulsation.
> 
> what is a full day gh pulse?


I think Jsmith is referring to what a poster on promuscle who is supposed to be an endo(alpha6164) is saying on a thread over there re peps & blood tests, which he refers to a study by the european journal of endocrinology and another from pubmed that state that synthetic gh blunts the effects of growth hormone releasing peps...

apparently he seems to agree with the claims in the study, here his post from the PM thread:

*"I was not trying to ignore your question. You guys have to remember that even though it may seem like i am here all the time, the reality is that between owning multiple medical practices and some of the community work i do, i have very little time. I do try to be here as much as possible in between patients etc. *

*
*

*
To answer your question, all the studies you posted are very valid. GH does negate the effect of GHRH. It will not affect the single injection of the day but it will affect all subsequent ones. For example, if you wake up at 7am and inject 100/100peps and wait 30min and then inject 2iu of GH, you are fine. By the time you have injected the GH, your own internal GH has pretty much peaked anyway from the peptide injection. The issue is when 3 hours later you want to inject peptides again, the GH injection is just peaking and will prevent further GH release. As a matter of fact, synthetic GH lasts for a good 8-12 hours in the system so it will be inhibitory during that time. *

*
*

*
*

*
I have never used GH and peps for this reason and also for the reason that the whole idea of using peptides is to use your own GH and not worry about antibodies etc. By the time you start incorporating 2-3iu of GH daily on top of your peps, then you might as well take the money from peps and just use GH all by itself. The only way to test this though would be to do exactly what i said above. *

*
*

*
Inject 100/100 GRF/GHRP*

*
Inject 2iu of GH 30min later*

*
get serum GH checked at 40min mark*

*
inject 100/100 GRF/GHRP 3hours later*

*
and then re-check serum GH again 40min later. *

*
*

*
*

*
If you see a major blunting of GH release on the seccond serum GH you will know that presence of GH does indeed blung the release of GH."*

I am not 100% sure either way, but as i have said in the past what is said in those studies does definitely raise a question mark about running peps/GH together IMO. But i would love to see the results of the tests he suggests above for 100% clarity.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

goonerton said:


> I think Jsmith is referring to what a poster on promuscle who is supposed to be an endo(alpha6164) is saying on a thread over there re peps & blood tests, which he refers to a study by the european journal of endocrinology and another from pubmed that state that synthetic gh blunts the effects of growth hormone releasing peps...
> 
> apparently he seems to agree with the claims in the study, here his post from the PM thread:
> 
> *"I was not trying to ignore your question. You guys have to remember that even though it may seem like i am here all the time, the reality is that between owning multiple medical practices and some of the community work i do, i have very little time. I do try to be here as much as possible in between patients etc. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> To answer your question, all the studies you posted are very valid. GH does negate the effect of GHRH. It will not affect the single injection of the day but it will affect all subsequent ones. For example, if you wake up at 7am and inject 100/100peps and wait 30min and then inject 2iu of GH, you are fine. By the time you have injected the GH, your own internal GH has pretty much peaked anyway from the peptide injection. The issue is when 3 hours later you want to inject peptides again, the GH injection is just peaking and will prevent further GH release. As a matter of fact, synthetic GH lasts for a good 8-12 hours in the system so it will be inhibitory during that time. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I have never used GH and peps for this reason and also for the reason that the whole idea of using peptides is to use your own GH and not worry about antibodies etc. By the time you start incorporating 2-3iu of GH daily on top of your peps, then you might as well take the money from peps and just use GH all by itself. The only way to test this though would be to do exactly what i said above. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Inject 100/100 GRF/GHRP*
> 
> *
> Inject 2iu of GH 30min later*
> 
> *
> get serum GH checked at 40min mark*
> 
> *
> inject 100/100 GRF/GHRP 3hours later*
> 
> *
> and then re-check serum GH again 40min later. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> If you see a major blunting of GH release on the seccond serum GH you will know that presence of GH does indeed blung the release of GH."*
> 
> I am not 100% sure either way, but as i have said in the past what is said in those studies does definitely raise a question mark about running peps/GH together IMO. But i would love to see the results of the tests he suggests above for 100% clarity.


If you injected hgh 30 mins later youve probably missed the pulse though, People say 10 - 15 mins and now Dat is even saying 5 - 10 to me "I wait about 10 or when i start feeling the flush"

I know your just pasting what Jsmith was reffering to but personaly after doing alot of reaserch myself id take Dats word over anyone


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> I think Jsmith is referring to what a poster on promuscle who is supposed to be an endo(alpha6164) is saying on a thread over there re peps & blood tests, which he refers to a study by the european journal of endocrinology and another from pubmed that state that synthetic gh blunts the effects of growth hormone releasing peps...
> 
> apparently he seems to agree with the claims in the study, here his post from the PM thread:
> 
> *"I was not trying to ignore your question. You guys have to remember that even though it may seem like i am here all the time, the reality is that between owning multiple medical practices and some of the community work i do, i have very little time. I do try to be here as much as possible in between patients etc. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> To answer your question, all the studies you posted are very valid. GH does negate the effect of GHRH. It will not affect the single injection of the day but it will affect all subsequent ones. For example, if you wake up at 7am and inject 100/100peps and wait 30min and then inject 2iu of GH, you are fine. By the time you have injected the GH, your own internal GH has pretty much peaked anyway from the peptide injection. The issue is when 3 hours later you want to inject peptides again, the GH injection is just peaking and will prevent further GH release. As a matter of fact, synthetic GH lasts for a good 8-12 hours in the system so it will be inhibitory during that time. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I have never used GH and peps for this reason and also for the reason that the whole idea of using peptides is to use your own GH and not worry about antibodies etc. By the time you start incorporating 2-3iu of GH daily on top of your peps, then you might as well take the money from peps and just use GH all by itself. The only way to test this though would be to do exactly what i said above. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Inject 100/100 GRF/GHRP*
> 
> *
> Inject 2iu of GH 30min later*
> 
> *
> get serum GH checked at 40min mark*
> 
> *
> inject 100/100 GRF/GHRP 3hours later*
> 
> *
> and then re-check serum GH again 40min later. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> If you see a major blunting of GH release on the seccond serum GH you will know that presence of GH does indeed blung the release of GH."*
> 
> I am not 100% sure either way, but as i have said in the past what is said in those studies does definitely raise a question mark about running peps/GH together IMO. But i would love to see the results of the tests he suggests above for 100% clarity.


as you know i have used peptides for some time but i am no where as qualified as the guy who you quoted (as we have both agreed before) but i only can go on what my own body and those i coach shows me and i have had noticeable better results adding 3iu of GH 15min after a peptide shot, when i first started doing it i did it with just the am shot and noticed a difference, then i added it to the PWO shot and again noticed a difference, if this guy was 100% correct i would think i would not of seen a difference with the PWO shot??

my other comment would be with the GH serum test now we all know i am not a huge believer in what it shows but that aside i thought you had to wait 2-3hrs? but he takes it at 40min? is this correct?

just to add although i do not take anyone persons thoughts as 100% correct as many things change (just look at the thinking of using CJC1295 with a GHRP a few years back that turned out to be incorrect) i do (as many know) take Dats thoughts on these things as the way to go, this is why i tried the addition of the 3iu of GH after peptides and also why when using GH on its own (as i am now i use multiple smaller doses rather than one larger dose)


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Pscarb said:


> as you know i have used peptides for some time but i am no where as qualified as the guy who you quoted (as we have both agreed before) but i only can go on what my own body and those i coach shows me and i have had noticeable better results adding 3iu of GH 15min after a peptide shot, when i first started doing it i did it with just the am shot and noticed a difference, then i added it to the PWO shot and again noticed a difference, if this guy was 100% correct i would think i would not of seen a difference with the PWO shot??
> 
> my other comment would be with the GH serum test now we all know i am not a huge believer in what it shows but that aside i thought you had to wait 2-3hrs? but he takes it at 40min? is this correct?
> 
> just to add although i do not take anyone persons thoughts as 100% correct as many things change (just look at the thinking of using CJC1295 with a GHRP a few years back that turned out to be incorrect) i do (as many know) take Dats thoughts on these things as the way to go, this is why i tried the addition of the 3iu of GH after peptides and also *why when using GH on its own (as i am now i use multiple smaller doses rather than one larger dose)*


Paul sorry to go off topic but why would you choose to use hgh on its own rather than peptides on there own on a price to price value "Isnt your own hgh better than synthetic".

Not saying what your doing is wrong just curious as to why you do it this way and your thoughts behind it.


----------



## Goldigger

With all this talk of peps...

Do you pin subq or IM? only ask as i've followed that thread on PM and someone said that if they pin subq they bloat, but not if they pin IM.. I really dont see why either would make a difference.

Paul do you find you hold water while on peps? or are you careful about what you eat pre/post injection? Only ask that as i've read a few saying that if your on ghrp-6, to avoid eating any fats or carbs either side. (not sure on the quoted times)


----------



## goonerton

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> If you injected hgh 30 mins later youve probably missed the pulse though, People say 10 - 15 mins and now Dat is even saying 5 - 10 to me "I wait about 10 or when i start feeling the flush"
> 
> I know your just pasting what Jsmith was reffering to but personaly after doing alot of reaserch myself id take Dats word over anyone


yes the guy was just talking about the syntheic GH not negatively affecting the peps, don't think he was referring to the 'piggy bank' thing dat talks about, and which i have read nothing about so can't comment.

Thats fair enough i think dat is without a doubt the single person who has helped everyone understand these peps and how they work etc...

i'm just stating that it does say in a couple of credible studies(one from pub med other from eje) that synthetic GH inhibits the effects of peps, so imo it would be a bit foolhardy to just ignore what they say , these peps are not even very well understood by the mainstream medical world, and as knowledgeable as dat is, apparently he has changed his mind on certain protocols before.

personally no matter how knowledgeable a person on these boards is , if i see studies from pubmed etc that contradict what is being said, it raises doubt in my mind. but as i said i would really like to see someone do the blood tests suggested above for clarification.


----------



## 3752

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Paul sorry to go off topic but why would you choose to use hgh on its own rather than peptides on there own on a price to price value "Isnt your own hgh better than synthetic".
> 
> Not saying what your doing is wrong just curious as to why you do it this way and your thoughts behind it.


running into this prep i was mimicking a study i read concerning using GH on its own M/W/F split through the day (8iu pharma) that showed a noticeable difference in fat in just 6 weeks this ran into my prep so decided to leave the peps for the next month as i gain water of them and this is not what i want mentally at the beginning of my prep (later in the prep i will know more where i am condition wise so water gain (which will be less then) i can account for better) at about 8 weeks from the Universe i will swap to the 3 x day injections of peptides(GHRP2/GHRH x 2, IPAM/GHRH x 1 pd) followed by 1.8iu of pharma GH as i did running into the Britain and Worlds.



Goldigger said:


> With all this talk of peps...
> 
> Do you pin subq or IM? only ask as i've followed that thread on PM and someone said that if they pin subq they bloat, but not if they pin IM.. I really dont see why either would make a difference.
> 
> Paul do you find you hold water while on peps? or are you careful about what you eat pre/post injection? Only ask that as i've read a few saying that if your on ghrp-6, to avoid eating any fats or carbs either side. (not sure on the quoted times)


there is a timing issue for food (carbs and Fats) but this is more to do with blunting the GH release, you will hold water as they are releasing natural GH and more than you are used to, a common side effect is water retention, i only jab my peptides and GH IM by the way.


----------



## goonerton

Pscarb said:


> as you know i have used peptides for some time but i am no where as qualified as the guy who you quoted (as we have both agreed before) but i only can go on what my own body and those i coach shows me and i have had noticeable better results adding 3iu of GH 15min after a peptide shot, when i first started doing it i did it with just the am shot and noticed a difference, then i added it to the PWO shot and again noticed a difference, if this guy was 100% correct i would think i would not of seen a difference with the PWO shot??
> 
> my other comment would be with the GH serum test now we all know i am not a huge believer in what it shows but that aside i thought you had to wait 2-3hrs? but he takes it at 40min? is this correct?
> 
> just to add although i do not take anyone persons thoughts as 100% correct as many things change (just look at the thinking of using CJC1295 with a GHRP a few years back that turned out to be incorrect) i do (as many know) take Dats thoughts on these things as the way to go, this is why i tried the addition of the 3iu of GH after peptides and also why when using GH on its own (as i am now i use multiple smaller doses rather than one larger dose)


I agree with what you're saying that if these studies are correct ,you should have not seen a difference with more than 1 pep use a day. and even though the guy(alpha6164) says he thinks the studies are valid.

I personally would love to see the appropriate blood tests before i could make up my mind on it, as i expect the results from peps would be very subtle and not easily quantifiable.

Re the 40mins serum test, i believe thats with peps as obviously the peak is a lot quicker than with GH(3-4hrs)


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> I agree with what you're saying that if these studies are correct ,you should have not seen a difference with more than 1 pep use a day. and even though the guy(alpha6164) says he thinks the studies are valid.
> 
> I personally would love to see the appropriate blood tests before i could make up my mind on it, as i expect the results from peps would be very subtle and not easily quantifiable.


most definitely this is why i laugh when people want to get massive on GH or Peps......i was dieting at the time so with low bodyfat and everything controlled i could see the change.....other may not so much??



goonerton said:


> Re the 40mins serum test, i believe thats with peps as obviously the peak is a lot quicker than with GH(3-4hrs)


interesting......i shall check on that


----------



## KRIS_B

Well he says that he's having peps 4 times per day (every 3 hours) so wouldn't that mean that for the duration of the whole day he's releasing gh?


----------



## 3752

KRIS_B said:


> Well he says that he's having peps 4 times per day (every 3 hours) so wouldn't that mean that for the duration of the whole day he's releasing gh?


no because he is creating a GH pulse 4 x day not a constant release(bleed) plus he is injecting 3hrs apart x 4 =12hrs not the whole day.


----------



## KRIS_B

Pscarb said:


> no because he is creating a GH pulse 4 x day not a constant release(bleed) plus he is injecting 3hrs apart x 4 =12hrs not the whole day.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

back to the gen tropin, ive been on this for the last 4 days now and It may sound daft but i realy feel it working, i switched from soreno, getting cts strait after the first shot, it even hurts to type.

One thing it has given me though is painfull sub q injections, it doesnt hurt going in but feels tender after for days.

Im trying to rotate as much as poss.

Anyone else felt this?


----------



## KRIS_B

No mate I don't get any irritation or anything whatsoever


----------



## Goldigger

I think it might just be sensitivity to one of the chemicals used in the liquid preservative..Phenol could well be the culprit..

I found with peps, just jabbing the a slin pin straight into my thigh was better..all the way in..didnt bother pinching the skin either..


----------



## Goldigger

Here's the reply from Biogen regarding the seal..

Hi Joe,

Yes, it is as you described.

Best regards,

Weixin Jiang,

???

???????????????

???410329

???0731-3219688?3280338

???0731-3280666

[email protected]

? ??www.biogen-pharma.com

On 8/8/2012 3:49 PM, [email protected] wrote:

Hi Weixin Jiang,

Thanks for your reply.

Please can you confirm what the sealed tray should look like?

The ones I have come in a clear plastic tray, which the flat back can be peeled off. The flat back is sticky.

Vials also have sticky labels attached to them, rather than the vials having text directly printed with text.

Is the how they should be?

Regards

Joe Bloggs


----------



## RockyO

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> back to the gen tropin, ive been on this for the last 4 days now and It may sound daft but i realy feel it working, i switched from soreno, getting cts strait after the first shot, it even hurts to type.
> 
> One thing it has given me though is painfull sub q injections, it doesnt hurt going in but feels tender after for days.
> 
> Im trying to rotate as much as poss.
> 
> Anyone else felt this?


I don't get any irritation at all but two of my mates are doing it and they got lumps after injecting up 1-2 days after itching and redness is that what u have?? And I've never experienced pains in hands of growth before but my fingers are killing when I try hold on tight to objects feels like if sprained them lol must be working


----------



## BB_999

So what is the recommended method of dosing GH these days?

I always used to do EOD shots before bed all in one jab, anywhere between 4iu - 10iu.


----------



## Goose

Send it my way and ill tell you if its any good 3 months down the line :lol:


----------



## RockyO

The Lifter said:


> So what is the recommended method of dosing GH these days?
> 
> I always used to do EOD shots before bed all in one jab, anywhere between 4iu - 10iu.


Well I do my peps 3 x daily ghrp2 100 mcg mod grf 100 mcg I do these morning PWO and before bed and 20 min after my pep b4 bed il shoot my 3 iu of gh an this seems to be doing the job for me and I am actually holding a tad of water off it too, I have read on here that frequency and doing the same inj time day in day out is the key to good results, next time tho I will be trying shooting my gh EOD 3x daily 20 min after my peps!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

It does seem to be working well, ive just finished the second pen, swiched from pharma serostim to this and to say its a ugl i feel like its stronger, obviously cant say for sure without tests.


----------



## zak1990

how are you all getting on with gen-tropin aqx, I have started using it and it seems to be ok


----------



## Baywatch

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> It does seem to be working well, ive just finished the second pen, swiched from pharma serostim to this and to say its a ugl i feel like its stronger, obviously cant say for sure without tests.


Because the Serostim counterfeit


----------



## mickeylove81

Ok, so I'm a noob (obvs) and my head is mangled from all the reading i've done over the last few months. Finally decided to take the plunge and order this from DRS labs. Now, does anyone know if a pen comes with the order, or is it just cartridges, and if so can i just use normal needles and sharps? sorry, if i've broke any rules in this post!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

mickeylove81 said:


> Ok, so I'm a noob (obvs) and my head is mangled from all the reading i've done over the last few months. Finally decided to take the plunge and order this from DRS labs. Now, does anyone know if a pen comes with the order, or is it just cartridges, and if so can i just use normal needles and sharps? sorry, if i've broke any rules in this post!


Comes without pen. Just use normal 'slin pins into the rubber top. I've used a couple of boxes from them seems on par with most generic. I don't get pins needles or any kinda sore joints even on pharma so difficult to tell for me on potency. Just finished Dr Lins Hyge and I trialed at higher dose but still no side effects same with omnitrope last year. My mate who was on the same Omnitrope got sides at only 3iu. It was the same stuff as we sat there splitting up the gear for ourselves. Got 8 boxes coming from same source on friday so may post some pics as I understand there are fakes around a lot more now.

Keep us posted on the Gen-tropin AQX as I'm interested to see others recent reports on it.


----------



## mickeylove81

thanks for the quick reply! i was only considering these, as it seemed easy to order. I've heard that Hyge seems to be the best option for the money, and i'm assuming its the cn site that people purchase them from? I've got 100iu of Genetropin off a friend, but not heard good things about this flying around. I guess all im looking for is for one person, whos had good experience to tell me what and where to buy from! Big ask on here due to the rules, but its driving me up the wall, reading loads of different sites, and so many arguments! haha


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

mickeylove81 said:


> thanks for the quick reply! i was only considering these, as it seemed easy to order. I've heard that Hyge seems to be the best option for the money, and i'm assuming its the cn site that people purchase them from? I've got 100iu of Genetropin off a friend, but not heard good things about this flying around. I guess all im looking for is for one person, whos had good experience to tell me what and where to buy from! Big ask on here due to the rules, but its driving me up the wall, reading loads of different sites, and so many arguments! haha


The hyges I used was .cn but as for where purchased from, it's against the rules bud so I won't say anymore and nor will anyone else I'm afraid but good luck with it.


----------



## mickeylove81

Jiminy Cricket said:


> The hyges I used was .cn but as for where purchased from, it's against the rules bud so I won't say anymore and nor will anyone else I'm afraid but good luck with it.


No worries pal, thanks anyway! the search continues ...


----------



## mickeylove81

***you cannot mention a source or contact details to check***


----------



## 3752

ethantheyank said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been running all three with the following protocol for the last two months and I have lost 10% bf.
> 
> HGH (Gen-Tropin AQ) 5IU per day (2.5 x 2) Second before bed.
> 
> GHRP-2 300µg per day (100µg x 3). Third post workout.
> 
> CJC-295 300µg per day (100µg x 3). Third post workout.
> 
> I have NEVER experienced a hunger and have never had the carpal tunnel. Only some edema.
> 
> I am very impressed with the results. Is this normal? My control was not to change my diet and keep the same training regimen. My other question is if there was a way to optimize my dosage or regimen?
> 
> Comments?


How did you determine body fat loss?


----------



## mattc1991

Anyone used this recently, going to order some from a popular peptide site real soon as seems a good price, was planning 2-3iu aday along with peptides 5days aweek, for fat loss & shoulder injury


----------



## Steedee

mattc1991 said:


> Anyone used this recently, going to order some from a popular peptide site real soon as seems a good price, was planning 2-3iu aday along with peptides 5days aweek, for fat loss & shoulder injury


I have been using this for a few weeks now. Im notably leaner and sleep bloody well on it so it seems legit to me. Im using 2iu ed atm.


----------



## mattc1991

Thanks for that mate, can't wait for it to arrive on Tueaday


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

mattc1991 said:


> Thanks for that mate, can't wait for it to arrive on Tueaday


Matt how you getting on with them? I grabbed another box this week. What dose you running?


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Hi guys, read this thread back to front but can not find who can explain the AQ for me and actually answer does it have to be refrigerated or its good to stay out of fridge continuously?? Maybe I missed it of someone wrote it?

Got some coming next week and eager to get back on GH!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Hi guys, read this thread back to front but can not find who can explain the AQ for me and actually answer does it have to be refrigerated or its good to stay out of fridge continuously?? Maybe I missed it of someone wrote it?
> 
> Got some coming next week and eager to get back on GH!


Yes bung it in the fridge. I'm using the same and that's where I keep it. Its very stable outside fridge but why risk it. Not like growth is cheap!


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Yes bung it in the fridge. I'm using the same and that's where I keep it. Its very stable outside fridge but why risk it. Not like growth is cheap!


Very true my friend!! Just so long as it will be ok if I had to transport it around with me, I often have to work away for a night now and then and all the rest of the time it will stay in the fridge.


----------



## Raw meat 1984

been on 2iu for 5 days now, starting to feel better in myself and last nights gym session was a monster! not sure thats only down to the GH but its certainly making me feel a little more 'up for it' and sleep has improved.

has anyone dosed this stuff at much higher doses?

in the past i have tried several GH's, Kig, Rip, hyge (best one so far).


----------



## doublek

Hi guys,

new to forum, wanted to jump in on the convo re these gentropins from drs - ive been on a short cycle of 2iu 5/2 and then slowly increased upto 4iu but never had any cts to speak of but i definitely leaned up even in a short space of time. I stopped though as it was a bad idea to be doing it as i wasn't training and diet was non existent.

That was then, now ive got another 90iu and its my first week - sticking with 2iu ed for 8 weeks and will then increase however im posting because there seems to be debate on whether drs hgh is legit or not. Im not really for doing tests as not really clued up on that sort of thing so wondered if anyone has recently tested whats coming out of there and if what they had was legit?

also its never in the fridge but it is in a cool place all day

cheers


----------

